# I need help choosing woodturning tools



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Jumberjocks,
I need help in choosing turning tools for a day one week one woodturner. I have inserted a picture showing what I already have bought but know that I still need a few more. I just want some advice as to what I need just to get started and then maybe what I will need as I get more experienced in turning. I still have to get some more different jaws for my Super Nova 2 lathe chuck, I may even get a second chuck. I look at pics on the web and to me not knowing much about the tools is bowl gouges and spindle gouges look the same to me. As you can see from the pic I have some carbide cutter tools and have had some fun with those seeing how they work. I have a roughing gouge and a couple of other tools. The second pic was just what I did on day one trying my hand at shaping things and it is much harder than all the videos on youtube making turning look so easy. 
So any advise you experienced turners can give me on some more turning chisels for a beginner would be much appreciated. 
Cheers
Dave.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Dave 
It looks like you have a great start. The one thing I have noticed about turning is there is always another tool and a better method….When a friend told me that the cheapest thing about turning was the lathe, I thought he was joking!

If you are going to do any bowls you might consider some bowl gouges. The insert tools are great, I have made a number of those myself, but I find they tear the end grain some in green wood. They can remove material very fast though….I like to remove the inside of a bowl with the carbide insert tool, then"smooth" it up with a fingernail grind gouge. Some of my friends use conventional grind gouges for smoothing too. I have another friend that only uses the fingernail/celtic grind tools for bowls.

Just a thought…
Mike


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Dave, I am a novice turner also but I recently joined a wood turning group that meets once a month. The instructor used 3/8" and 1/2" swept back finger nail ground bowl gouges for 90% of his turning. I asked him about it and he said that it was his go to tools. I guess I have to agree with him because that is the tool I reach for the most after using a roughing gouge to rough in a project. Mike is also right that their are a slew of specialty tools out there. I guess I have a tendency to be a minimalist when it comes to using tools. Anyway, I didn't see a bowl gouge in your arsenal. The bowl gouges have deeper flutes than the spindle gouges. Well, that's my two cents for what it is worth. I think you are going to get as many varied answers as there are turners.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I just want to underscore what Mike and Lee have said … and add one more suggestion. Make sure any local turning club you join is an AAW (American Association of Woodturners) affiliate.

To find an AAW affiliate, go to http://www.woodturner.org/?page=Chapters

I would also suggest you join AAW in addition to a local chapter. AAW offers tremendous resources for woodturners of all skill levels. The member forums on AAW's website are great places to ask questions, exchange information, and get advice from other turners on tools, techniques, etc.


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike…I will have to look up what those different grinds are because at the moment I have no idea what they are, but have heard them mentioned before. thanks for Your comment Mike.

Hi Lee…yes no doubt every one will have a favorite tool or set of tools and I will get varied choices. It does seem that a couple of bowl gouges are going to be a must have. It is just the types of grinds I am going to have to check up on. Thanks for checking my post and leaving some info Lee.


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Hi Gerry…I have previously done a search for AAW affiliated clubs but I guess being in Australia there does not seem to be any. I have emailed one of the larger wood turning clubs here in West Aust but as yet not had a reply.Would it be to any advantage to join AAW if I am in Australia?
Thanks Gerry for you input, every bit helps.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Dave-Whoops … just noticed you are in Australia. Try these guys: http://www.woodturnerswa.com/


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Might see if know any people here

http://www.woodworkforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8&s=966c98b5bcfe33742467795f1febc0aa

Looks like you are set up for spindle work minus 10 & 13 mm spindle gouges. A good 13mm bowl gouge would be nice for both roughing and finishing turning. I like a 16 mm bowl gouge for roughing out bowl blanks.

I do not like carbide tools, think conventional tools best bang for the bucks.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm pretty much a newb myself, and yer right about the you tube vids. Practice, practice, practice. That's all it takes. I would add a couple of bowl gouges to the collection. Good luck with your turning and keep at it.


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Dave, I agree that the main other tools you may need are bowl gouges, I think that the fingernail shape is the most versatile of them all and probably a small spindle gouge might be handy.
It is important that you "KNOW" how to use these chisels correctly, I don't so I use my carbide cutters for probably 95% of my work. All my fancy chisels sit there and watch.
As far as jaws go I would recommend a set of "Cole" jaws for the base finishing, and if you can go there as many chucks as you can. I have 2 x Nova 2's and an el cheapo scroll chuck for the Cole Jaws. That saves a lot of time changing jaws.
(my first item was a captured ring and I used a "Screw Driver" to get in behind the ring) Anything is possible.

Hope this helps,
Bob.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

G'day Dave, you are getting some good advise mate, but don't overlook the skew chisels. Many forums to join on the net which gives all the info you need. AAW, Woodturning Resources and some Aussie forums you can sign up with. Terry Smith a WA native is a nice bloke and a great turner, he has web page and I am sure he would be willing to advise. I learnt all from the net but never followed the videos, always did my own thing, just go for it Dave, sorry can't advise on turning tools but be selective, I just purchases some because they had a good write up in the advert. good for the experts not for a d..h…. like me. Look forward to seeing your work buddy.
Enjoy.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

If I were only allowed 10 turning tools . . . 
In general:
19 mm roughing gouge,
5 mm diamond parting tool,
 10 mm bedan,
32 mm oval skew, and
19 mm oval skew.
For spindle turning I would add:
13 mm fingernail grind gouge and
10 mm fingernail grind gouge.
For bowls I would add:
13 mm fingernail grind bowl gouge,
10 mm fingernail grind bowl gouge, and
6 mm fingernail bowl gouge.

Personally, I suggest only considering the various hollowing and other specialty tools after you've found your interests/niche in woodturning.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Dave, I like your practice turnings. Drill a hole in them and you have your first handle.
I agree with others as far as a bowl gouge or perhaps a more forgiving fingernail gouge. You have a good start with the tools you have. It's a matter of which direction you decide to take your turning
By watching different videos you will get info on different tools ideas and techniques. Your carbide tools can do most of the work, sometimes require more sanding depending on the wood choice. You don't want to buy a bunch of different tools until you really get a feel of the ones you have. You will end up with some that sit around a lot.
Hey just think, in another year you will be making your own tools. Take care buddy.


----------



## aussiedave (May 28, 2013)

Thanks every one for chipping in with valuable advice and tool choices, it is very much appreciated. Lots to think about and things like types of grinds best used for turning and how to do them. One again thanks very much for having a say.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

You need a 3/8" spindle gouge and a 1/2" bowl gouge (US measurement) or 3/8" British bowl gouge. If you can make your own handle look at getting the Sorby tools that come unhandled to fit their Soverign system for best savings on a quality HSS tool. Hartville tools has great price with free shipping. If you belong to a club that has enrolled in their club discount program, you can save another 15%. Looks like you are off to a good start. You might want to add a couple of scrapers in a while.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Gave you a bum steer Dave, CHRIS SMITH not Terry is your man in WA. Nice bloke and a great wood turner.


----------



## waleedwaheed2013 (Mar 29, 2013)

If you want to know the technical's skills see his tools, Excellent with honors and workmanship.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Simple question for you…To date, have you been stymied by not being able to execute a turning? If the answer is no, then you don't need anything. If the answer is yes, identify what you need and go from there.

Otherwise, you risk the chance of owning a rack of twenty or so plus tools three or four of which you really use.

Good luck…


----------



## GBelleman (Dec 20, 2013)

Most of the pro's that make a living turning that have instructed the classes I have taken still just use three tools: the bowl gouge, skew, and parting tool. They have a method to sharpen the gouge quickly so they can quickly get back to work. They don't seem to mess with all of those fancy tip cutters. As I get better, I tend to be the same way, although I do like using the bedan at times.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

What TheDane said. Remember, you will have more $$$$ in tools than in the lathe.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

The difference between the bowl gouges and spindle gouges are that spindle gouges are typically lighter in cross section. Bowl gouges are made a bit heavier for taking the beating that bowl turning can dish out (good technique will solve a lot of that "beating"). Spindle gouges are lighter section so they can be ground to a finer edge (and possibly more pointy) and will enable the fine detail you need for spindle work.

As a word of caution, do NOT use your big roughing gouge on bowls. And let's call it a spindle roughing gouge from here on out. It is not meant for roughing bowls. Nick Cook, production turner in Marrietta Georgia has recounted the tale of a friend who used one on a bowl. It broke the tang on a catch, threw the tool into his friends face. Took several surgeries, a jaw wired shut, and several months to get back to eating solid food… ONLY rough out your bowls with a bowl gouge. The cross section is beefy, and the tang is buried far enough into the handle that you won't have any trouble.

So…. first tool I'd tell you to do is buy a good face shield. I recommend the Bionix as a good start. Breathing protection is high on that list of safety things to get as well. Dust-be-Gone makes a decent mask if you don't get a full-on PAPR face shield.

Stay safe, so your hobby will stay fun.

Looking forward to some turning projects coming out of your shop!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

And dittos on joining a club. I've met a lot of great people and learned a LOT from these folks.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

As I get a little older, I have found that I prefer my long bowl gouge that has a long handle, gives me a lot
of leverage, and I have learned not to rush the cutting of the wood. I notice that your tools seem short,
you might want to decide if a longer tool would be easier to use, other than that, just use what you have,
or as ScrubPlane said, you might have 20 tools and only use a few of them.


----------

